# What weather sites do you look at when planning your next trip?



## billski (Dec 23, 2015)

The weather data on the web has gotten vastly better in the last five years.  I now have a plethora of sites to choose from with lots of sexy graphs and charts.  What do you look at and when?  I start looking about 5 days out at models.  At about 2 days, I start looking at the real time and short term forecasts.   On the night before, I mostly just look at the radar, the road conditions and what vouchers I have.  I decide.  Then I flick off the computer, get some z's and it's show time.

Here is my steering wheel of sites I count on.  Every fall I have to rework it.  then, when the season starts, I can blast through the most critical sites in about 5 minutes.  Accuweather, weather.com are not even on the check list.    http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/   On the road, I dial up the MRG snow phone just for entertainment's sake.  How Eric can have such a sense of humor at 6AM is beyond me...

What do you check?


----------



## yeggous (Dec 23, 2015)

I'll bite. As a pro, my go-to sites are:

1) weather.gov
- if you can't check anywhere else, this gives you 90% of the value. pay special attention to the area forecast discussions and meteograms.
2) mag.ncep.noaa.gov
- a good one-stop shopping for all sort of weather model output
3) tropicaltidbits.com
- their ensemble plots are easily understandable
4) http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/image_loader.phtml
- I'm too lazy to run bufkit myself
5) http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/
- check what's already on the ground, and see how it's holding up


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 23, 2015)

Click NOAA. Com for Roxbury NY most of times.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 23, 2015)

Noaa and this forum


----------



## Krikaya (Dec 24, 2015)

http://www.weatherbabes.org

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBcanNd_XDQ


----------



## abc (Dec 25, 2015)

There used to be a site that does resort specific forecast. Can't remember what it's call...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2015)

abc said:


> There used to be a site that does resort specific forecast. Can't remember what it's call...


http://www.mountain-forecast.com


----------



## yeggous (Dec 26, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> http://www.mountain-forecast.com



You can get mountain-specific forecasts from weather.gov. Just punch in the mountain name in the search box.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2015)

That true but only 2 bug ones in Vermont and two big ones on the Adks I believe.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## yeggous (Dec 26, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> That true but only 2 bug ones in Vermont and two big ones on the Adks I believe.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Really? I suggest you look again. I've never had a problem entering a mountain in NH.


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 28, 2015)

Usually check in with Yanet Garcia before I head north


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 29, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> That true but only 2 bug ones in Vermont and two big ones on the Adks I believe.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk




just enter the town name where the mountain is, switch the map on the right side of the screen to satellite mode and click on the trails once you find them. i've done that for a bunch of mountains i go to and bookmarked them all


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 29, 2015)

I run my own models.  Way too much CYA and caution X 100% at nearly every weather website to get a honest assessment when you need it the most.  I'll also visit ilsnow, but it's not his job so the posts are infrequent, but he's very honest and well-educated (i.e. a real meteorologist rather than a posting weather weanie).


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 29, 2015)

opensnow.com


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 2, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> opensnow.com



Great site, especially for the west.


----------

